# طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## candy shop (19 مايو 2007)

إن أجواء المعيشة المليئة بالصخب وساعات العمل الطويلة تجعل من الصعب على الإنسان أن يجد الوقت الكافي لقضاء أمسيات رومانسية مع الشريك أو قضاء وقت هادئ وعمل مشاريع مشتركة بين الأزواج.
هذا الأمر اخذ يؤثر على العلاقات الزوجية حيث أن انعدام الرومانسية يؤدي إلى شعور الإنسان بالفتور والملل..
نقدم لك الآن بعض التصرفات البسيطة التي لا تستهلك أي وقت للعبير عن حبك لزوجك:


1- عند استعداده للخروج إلى العمل عبري له عن مدى إعجابك بمظهره وأناقته.

2- حاولي أن تعبري له عن حبك كلما انفردت به ولو للحظات وذكريه دائما بأنك لا زلت تحبينه كما كان الأمر في بداية علاقتكما.

3- حاولي دائما أن تشعريه بأنك مهتمة بمظهره عن طريق إعطاءه نظرة فاحصة قبل مغادرة المنزل أو اقتراح ربطة عنق مناسبة لما يرتديه.

4- أشعريه بتقديرك لمدى جده واجتهاده في العمل من اجل توفير حياة جيدة للأسرة.

5- قومي بطبخ وجبته المفضلة من حين لآخر.

6- من وقت لآخر قومي بنزع خاتم الزواج واطلبي منه أن يلبسك إياه مرة أخرى.


7\- قومي بمدحه أمام أصدقائه موضحة مزاياه التي جذبتك إليه.

8- حاولي إظهار مدى سعادتك عند قيامه بمساعدتك في الأعمال المنزلية.


9- دائما أشعريه بمدى سعادتك بأنه جزء من حياتك وانك لا تستطيعين تخيل حياتك من دونه​


----------



## lo-pra (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*بيقوم بيسدء حاله وبيقلب على ضهره​*:big29:


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكراااااااا على الرد

ياlo-pra​


----------



## *sara* (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*thank u very mcuh *


----------



## ramy_hosny (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

فعلاً نصائح مفيدة وعجبتنى

رامى


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرااااا ليكوا على الرد​


----------



## LOLA012 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الموضوع جميل او ى ياكاندىمش عارفة اقول فيه ايه 
غير ان ربنا معانا واوعدك لما اتجوز هبقى انفذ الوصايا بتكتك


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ربنا يوفقك يا لولا ويحققلك كل ماتتمنيه

وميرسى ليكى​


----------



## †السريانيه† (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

كاندي بجد انا بستفاد من النصائح دي وبخليها بالي
للمستقبل  يارب اقدر اكون انسانه كويسه دايما
علشان  اسعد الي اتزوجه  امين


سلام المسيح​


----------



## joyce2 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 شكرا يا w_candyshop_s على النصائح وأنا أول متزوج هجرب هذه النصائح.


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انا واثقه يا السريانيه انك هتكونى

زوجه مثاليه وام جميله بجد ومش بجملك

ربنا يوفقك ويحققلك كل اللى تتمنيه​


----------



## marnono2021 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انا متشكرة جدا لهذة النصائح وربنا يعطينا الحكمة لكى نعمل بهافى حياتنا


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انشالله هتعملى بيها
لو انت عايزه

ميرسى ليكى يا marnono2021​


----------



## merola (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى بجد يا كاندى على  النصائح الغالية دية


----------



## basboosa (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مرسى يا كاندى بجد نصائح مفيدة اكيد هجربها لما اتجوز 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انشالله يا بسبوسه يا حببتى 

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا ليكي على هذا الموضوع انا فعلا كنت محتاج لنصائح حلوة زي دي 
ربنا معاك *


----------



## Ramzi (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

في طريقة كتييييير سهله للتعبير عن الحب 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
احكيلها بحبك


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا ميرولا يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اشكرك على ردك الجميل 

وربنا يكون معاك يا newman_with_jesus​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انت جبت من الاخر يا رمزى

وريحت نفسك

شكراااا ليك​


----------



## ريهام (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام ياكاندى النصائح ده حلوه اوى بس لو الواحد عمل كده برده مش نافع ودائما تحسى من زوجك او خطيبك ان شغله حاجه مهمه عنده اوى  تعملى اه ارجو الرد وشكرا:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اكيد مش هيحب الشغل اكتر منك

لان لولا الشغل مكنش يحقق ذاته

مش لازم يحس انك زعلانه من شغله

بالعكس شجعيه بطريقتك الحلوه 

لان متطلبات الحياه كتير انتى ممكن لما يرجع

تقبليه بأبتسامه وجو جميل مش لازم يحس ان الشغل

عبء عليكى  يارب اكون وفقت فى الرد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع رائع ونصائح رائعه


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طرق مبتكرة للتعبير عن الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رائع ونصائح رائعه






ميرسى على المشاركه

يا kokoman;​


----------

